# Progestone Levels



## vonnie33 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi ladies,
haven't been on here in a while and just wondering if any of you knew what was a good or standard result for a woman of many age (39) for her progesterone level should be day 21 
. I didn't ovulate last month but this month it seems to be 39 think my body seems to be making up its own mind.
thanks yx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Vonnie

I'm not sure but found this thread that may help!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235526.0

Good luck x


----------

